# Gaming PC ~ 1,00,000 INR



## sniperz1 (Jun 23, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming mainly BF4 , watch dogs and other recent releases, Video editing, Multimedia

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:1,00,000 INR, flexible for a more better quality and future proof system.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB ; SSD for OS

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 24" atleast, Full HD

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I don't have any components. Shifting from laptop to desktop

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within 2 - 4 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, Probably done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Mumbai, I am ready to buy online or locally whatever is more cost effective.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I would like to add another monitor in future, Future proofing for the next few yrs hopefully.

Thank you.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 24, 2014)

Intel Xeon 1245 v3 - 19k
Gigabyte D3H H87 - 8k
WD Black 1 TB - 5.5k
HyperXBlu 2x4GB - 5.5k
Sapphire Tri X R9 290X - 42k
Seasonic 620W - 5.5k
Corsair 400R - 5.5k
CM Devastator Combo - 3k
ASUS ODD - 1k

idk about monitors so wait for someone else to reply on that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2014)

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500,
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x - 32000,
Seasonic S12II 620w -5800,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600,
Dell S2440L LED 24" -13300,
CM Devastator Combo -3000,
CyberPower BU1000VA UPS -4400,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100.
TOTAL -1,03,000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

for the mobo, try msi z97 mate at 8k.it is compatible with upcoming broadwell cpu. 290x is not worth 10k over 290. for the monitor look for dell u2412m.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
> Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
> ...



+1 for this with MSI Z97 Mate.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Intel Xeon 1245 v3 - 19k
> Gigabyte D3H H87 - 8k
> WD Black 1 TB - 5.5k
> HyperXBlu 2x4GB - 5.5k
> ...





bavusani said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
> Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
> ...





rijinpk1 said:


> for the mobo, try msi z97 mate at 8k.it is compatible with upcoming broadwell cpu. 290x is not worth 10k over 290. for the monitor look for dell u2412m.



Ty all of you for providing the build and info.

I like [MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] build more .
I would go with Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 and R9 290 combo rather than 1245 and 290x. That would become more costlier and it wouldn't be worth the price considering the performance.

I am thinking of getting a better monitor to do justice to the solid cpu+gpu combo I am going with.

I have looked and considered the following options
Benq XL2411T - 23.2k or Benq XL2420T - 23.3 k or Asus VG248QE - 28.7k or Benq XL2411Z

These monitors have a very low response time and a higher refresh rate which is suitable for FPS games.
But I am doubtful about the colour quality as I don't want to compromise on that too much. So if you have any other options for monitor <28k INR, then please do suggest.

So my build as of now stands as below

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
MSI Z97 MATE - 8k,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500, [downgraded to blue to save some money for monitor]
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x - 32000,
Seasonic S12II 620w -5800,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600,
Benq XL2411T - 23.2k or Benq XL2420T - 23.3 k or Asus VG248QE - 28.7k [decision pending] any other options?
CM Devastator Combo -3000, [any cheaper options?]
CyberPower BU1000VA UPS -4400, [is this necessary]
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100.

Also do I have to get a UPS too? We don't have any power cuts in our area, So do you guys recommend this?

Some games like Watch Dogs already have 8GB Ram as recommended, Should I go with 1 stick of 8GB RAM to keep my options viable of future upgrades or 2 sticks of 4GB are better?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

> The config is perfect. No idea about monitors.

> For a build this expensive getting a UPS is important. UPS doesn;t only provede backup power but also protects the equipments from voltage fluctuations and spikes. DO get a UPS buddy.

> The motherboard has 4 RAM slots. Even with 4 GB x2 you are left with 2 slots to upgrade. Stick with 4 GB x2. Make sure to insert the two modules into same colored slots (black or blue) to run them in dual channel mode.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > The config is perfect. No idea about monitors.
> 
> > For a build this expensive getting a UPS is important. UPS doesn;t only provede backup power but also protects the equipments from voltage fluctuations and spikes. DO get a UPS buddy.
> 
> > The motherboard has 4 RAM slots. Even with 4 GB x2 you are left with 2 slots to upgrade. Stick with 4 GB x2. Make sure to insert the two modules into same colored slots (black or blue) to run them in dual channel mode.



Ok so I will stick with 2 x 4GB RAM and also buy UPS.

I am still undecided about the monitor whether I should go for the 120 Hz + monitors or simply go for IPS panels with 60 Hz.
Anyone here who has played on those 100+ Hz monitors?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Ok so I will stick with 2 x 4GB RAM and also buy UPS.
> 
> I am still undecided about the monitor whether I should go for the 120 Hz + monitors or simply go for IPS panels with 60 Hz.
> Anyone here who has played on those 100+ Hz monitors?



there is significant difference in gaming experience  with 60hz and 120hz monitors. i dont own one, but users says so.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> there is significant difference in gaming experience  with 60hz and 120hz monitors. i dont own one, but users says so.



Yes I too have read of similar reviews from various gamers. But they feature of TN panels and the pictures and colours seems very washed out. I will not be using this for pro graphical or pro gaming purposes. I just want a sweet mixture of both lol.
But I don't think I will get a 100+ Hz monitor with an IPS panel around 25k.

Maybe I will settle with Dell U2412M but this particular model lacks an HDMI port. Will that cost me dearly in future?
I am planning to add another monitor to this rig in a matter of 3 - 4 months.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2014)

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
MSI Z97 MATE - 8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x - 32000,
Seasonic S12II 620w -5800,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600,
Benq XL2411T - 23200,
CM Devastator Combo -3000,
CyberPower BU1000VA UPS -4400,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100.

The above config should be your final config as it is the best VFM RIG for another 3 years at least.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Yes I too have read of similar reviews from various gamers. But they feature of TN panels and the pictures and colours seems very washed out. I will not be using this for pro graphical or pro gaming purposes. I just want a sweet mixture of both lol.
> But I don't think I will get a 100+ Hz monitor with an IPS panel around 25k.
> 
> Maybe I will settle with Dell U2412M but this particular model lacks an HDMI port. Will that cost me dearly in future?
> I am planning to add another monitor to this rig in a matter of 3 - 4 months.



have a look at Samsung S24D590PL. not sure about availability. seems a good one.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 26, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
> MSI Z97 MATE - 8000,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
> Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
> ...



Should I add a cooler to this above build? I often leave my PC on for hours at stretch.
Also any other option for the CyberPower BU1000VA UPS -4400? I am unable to find this anywhere.



rijinpk1 said:


> have a look at Samsung S24D590PL. not sure about availability. seems a good one.



I checked Samsung S24D590PL and although its very nice and sleeky looking. It doesn't have any room for tilt or height adjustment which is a drawback to me as compared to Dell.

Dell U2414H is the one I am considering now, It has HDMI ports + USB 3.0 ports but lacks DVI and VGA ports lol.
I don't understand why can't Dell provide 1 port of each

Dell U2412M whereas lacks the HDMI port and has the others but only has USB 2.0 ports. It is cheaper by ~ 3k as compared to U2414H


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Should I add a cooler to this above build? I often leave my PC on for hours at stretch.
> Also any other option for the CyberPower BU1000VA UPS -4400? I am unable to find this anywhere.
> 
> 
> ...



Buy Deepcool Gamma Archer (Cooler) @450/- from flipkart
Go with Dell U2414H and for CyberPower UPS call this number:+912249185650 in Mumbai.
Ask for CyberPower BU1000 UPS.Ok.

Cyber Power Systems India Pvt Ltd,
506, B Wing, 5th Floor, Mittal Commercial Complex,
Near Kotak Mahindra Bank, Andheri Kurla Road,
Andheri East, Mumbai-400 059.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 26, 2014)

You could try an APC 1.1kva for around 5k. Reliable and rock solid performance.

And do post lots and lots of pictures after you buy all your stuff. :3

- - - Updated - - -

And for cooler, shouldn't he atleast go for a hyper 212x? Even though he won't be oc-ing. It would keep things cool and look a lot more badass than the archer.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Should I add a cooler to this above build? I often leave my PC on for hours at stretch.



in that case, get an antec A40 or hyper tx3 evo. it is enough.



> I checked Samsung S24D590PL and although its very nice and sleeky looking. It doesn't have any room for tilt or height adjustment which is a drawback to me as compared to Dell.



Samsung S24D590PL review | Monitor Reviews



> Setting up and using the S24D590PL is a breeze. Given there's only a limited, but sufficient, amount of tilt adjustment available, the stand is very simple and easy to assemble.


sufficient tilt is available.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Buy Deepcool Gamma Archer (Cooler) @450/- from flipkart
> Go with Dell U2414H and for CyberPower UPS call this number:+912249185650 in Mumbai.
> Ask for CyberPower BU1000 UPS.Ok.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the phone number. I will call them and see what they have.



Jripper said:


> You could try an APC 1.1kva for around 5k. Reliable and rock solid performance.
> 
> And do post lots and lots of pictures after you buy all your stuff. :3
> 
> ...



I read few reviews regarding APC UPS and they are not using pure sinewave atleast in this model which has led to problems for few customers.

I will surely post a ton of pictures. Most of the components are finalised



rijinpk1 said:


> in that case, get an antec A40 or hyper tx3 evo. it is enough.
> 
> Samsung S24D590PL review | Monitor Reviews
> 
> sufficient tilt is available.



I saw your review of Antec A40. Nicely done.
The difference of price between Hyper TX3 EVO and HYPER 212X is only ~ 700 Rs and 212 X uses 120mm fans which are said to be more silent and provide better results.

So another question is will it fit NZXT 410 Case? I am thinking of going with NZXT cases. They look supercool.
Nzxt 410 or 530 or 240? Which is better and cheaper?

How is Circle Gaming PC Cabinet CC 830 for my configuration? Is this cabinet good enough? Its cheaper than NZXT!!

S24D590L is fairly new model launched. I cant find it online in India. Its tilt and adjustment is much less. I will visit some local showrooms and check out few monitors. That will probably give some idea.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I read few reviews regarding APC UPS and they are not using pure sinewave atleast in this model which has led to problems for few customers.


pure sine wave ups are quite costlier.




> I saw your review of Antec A40. Nicely done.
> The difference of price between Hyper TX3 EVO and HYPER 212X is only ~ 700 Rs and 212 X uses 120mm fans which are said to be more silent and provide better results.


thanks. if you can get 212x no problem. tx3 is not really a value for money nowadays. it was available for 1.3k few month ago.but now it is selling for almost 2k.


> So another question is will it fit NZXT 410 Case? I am thinking of going with NZXT cases. They look supercool.
> Nzxt 410 or 530 or 240? Which is better and cheaper?



get 530 if possible.


> How is Circle Gaming PC Cabinet CC 830 for my configuration? Is this cabinet good enough? Its cheaper than NZXT!!


 not sure about the quality at all.



> S24D590L is fairly new model launched. I cant find it online in India. Its tilt and adjustment is much less. I will visit some local showrooms and check out few monitors. That will probably give some idea.



that monitor is new. how much tilt do you expect from a monitor?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 27, 2014)

I am an APC user in a APFC PSU. And it has not caused a single problem yet. Although am using it for two weeks only


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> pure sine wave ups are quite costlier.
> 
> thanks. if you can get 212x no problem. tx3 is not really a value for money nowadays. it was available for 1.3k few month ago.but now it is selling for almost 2k.
> 
> ...



I am going to buy U2414H, I love the thin bezel design and also it has quite a number of ports. Plus it can be titled and also the height can be adjusted or pivoted, lot of options. 
I need the monitor to be flexible for height adjustment cos in near future I will be adding another monitor to the set up plus it should have thin bezels. It looks much better in multiple monitor setup

So I have 2 options amazon and flipkart. Amazon is selling it 1k cheap but its not amazon fulfilled and seller has zero feedback cos he is new. Whereas on flipkart its giving me 30 day return and sold by ws retail which is much better imo.

What do you guys recommend? Will order tomorrow morning


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Go for flipkart. You can be sure if something happens within 30 days you can return it.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Go for flipkart. You can be sure if something happens within 30 days you can return it.



Alright, I too think flipkart would be a better choice cause its an expensive product.

Another question about gpu
Is there any difference between Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x  and Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x OC?
Which one should I get? My CPU will not overclock nor do I have any intentions of overclocking in future with a different cpu.

Will I get any advantage of using OC'ed GPU with a Non OC cpu?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

The latter is an overclocked version of the R9 290. Overclocked= better performance. 
But I am pretty sure you can overclock the normal version too if you require using sapphire trixx.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jripper said:


> The latter is an overclocked version of the R9 290. Overclocked= better performance.
> But I am pretty sure you can overclock the normal version too if you require using sapphire trixx.



Actually both are OC ed. The OC version us OCed more. And I don't think one would get tri x OC here in India.
And if I remember correctly even using Sapphire trixx to OC your card can void warranty.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

get monitor  from FK. did you check the availability locally?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jripper said:


> The latter is an overclocked version of the R9 290. Overclocked= better performance.
> But I am pretty sure you can overclock the normal version too if you require using sapphire trixx.





nomad47 said:


> Actually both are OC ed. The OC version us OCed more. And I don't think one would get tri x OC here in India.
> And if I remember correctly even using Sapphire trixx to OC your card can void warranty.



Ok, so I will buy the normal version I guess.

In fk - Tri X OC for 35.5
Prime - Tri X OC UEFI for 36.5
Md computers - Tri X only for 32.7

Lot of difference in cost. The cost has gone up since I started this thread lol.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> get monitor  from FK. did you check the availability locally?



I went to few showrooms here and they don't keep monitors. I haven't been to lamington road yet but I checked prime and its not there. Plus carrying it will be cumbersome for me as I will have to go by local trains.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Ok, so I will buy the normal version I guess.
> 
> In fk - Tri X OC for 35.5
> Prime - Tri X OC UEFI for 36.5
> ...



get it from MD. you will save some bucks.



> I went to few showrooms here and they don't keep monitors. I haven't been to lamington road yet but I checked prime and its not there. Plus carrying it will be cumbersome for me as I will have to go by local trains.



ok...


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get it from MD. you will save some bucks.



yeah. I wanted to buy GPU locally but the rates have really shot up. Anybody else looking to buy Same gpu in here? Maybe we can buy together and get good deal at lamington . PM me if anyone buying same stuff.

I will still check early next week by going to lamington and see if I get a good bargain and hopefully the price stay at this.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get it from MD. you will save some bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ok...



shipping will be too much


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> shipping will be too much



rs 500 to 600 at max ?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> rs 500 to 600 at max ?



they told me ~150 for XtraFlo(Rs ~700) so i can't say what they'll quote for a 30k product.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> they told me ~150 for XtraFlo(Rs ~700) so i can't say what they'll quote for a 30k product.



it depends on the weight and not price.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it depends on the weight and not price.


 Oh ok, i didn't know


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have ordered my Dell U2414H from Fk , expected Delivery date 2nd July. I am excited !!

But another problem, I learnt that Seasonic S12 620W is NOT compatible with Haswell processor and my processor is haswell.
So any other suggestions for PSU probably Gold, Bronze certified.

Should I go for modular or non modular PSU? What do you guys recommend?

- - - Updated - - -

List of processors compatible and non compatible

Seasonic confirms list of Haswell compatible power supplies | bit-tech.net

The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1

- - - Updated - - -

my Config is as below so far

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17,500,
MSI Z97 MATE - 8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 125GB SSD -5500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x - 32000,
*Seasonic S12II 620w -5800, [Non compatible] Alternatives required*
NZXT 410/530 = ??,
Dell U2414H - 21900,
CM Devastator Combo -3000,
CyberPower BU1000VA UPS -4400,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100.
CM Hyper 212X CPU cooler - 2700


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

you dont need to worry. the non-compatiblity is because of the ultra low power states c6 and c7. in order to avoid hassles, motherboards comes with a bios which disables these two states by default.so nothing to worry about.  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] uses the same psu with haswell. if you are still doubtful,  you can select seasonic m12ii 650.
also corsair spec 03 lists  Maximum CPU Cooler Height as 157mm while 212x is 158mm tall.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes it is only for the low power state because of which this PSU is listed as non compatible. This is one of the best PSU you can get in that range.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you dont need to worry. the non-compatiblity is because of the ultra low power states c6 and c7. in order to avoid hassles, motherboards comes with a bios which disables these two states by default.so nothing to worry about.  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] uses the same psu with haswell. if you are still doubtful,  you can select seasonic m12ii 650.
> also corsair spec 03 lists  Maximum CPU Cooler Height as 157mm while 212x is 158mm tall.


Yes that is correct, I just want peace of mind and don't want issues after buying something so rather go for something compatible if I am able to get my hands on.

I actually am thinking of NZXT cases either 410 or 530, forgot to correct that in my configuration. thanks for pointing it out.



nomad47 said:


> Yes it is only for the low power state because of which this PSU is listed as non compatible. This is one of the best PSU you can get in that range.



Yes that is true. From where have you purchased your PSU and remaining components.
Cant find Seasonic M12II 650W online, Will have to ask local dealers.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

Everything from MD computers locally.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Everything from MD computers locally.



That is great. They have very competitive prices.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah!! The least I found in online and Kolkata (except RAM)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Cant find Seasonic M12II 650W online, Will have to ask local dealers.



Buy Online Seasonic 650W Power Supply (SS-650AM) in india

- - - Updated - - -

check availability before buying!


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Buy Online Seasonic 650W Power Supply (SS-650AM) in india
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> check availability before buying!



Alright thanks.

Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 processor & MSI Z97 PC MATE both these products are also doubtful for their availability.
I asked ITdepot regarding their availability but haven't got a reply from them so far.

What should my alternative to this cpu+ mobo combo incase I don't find them locally?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 29, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Alright thanks.
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 processor & MSI Z97 PC MATE both these products are also doubtful for their availability.
> I asked ITdepot regarding their availability but haven't got a reply from them so far.
> ...



Buy Online Intel Xeon E3 1240 V3 3.40 GHz Processor in india.
for mobo, get an h97 board if they dont have the msi z97 mate.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 29, 2014)

I saw that Z97 board in MD computers when I visited them. Call them and ask. Sometimes they don't list all products in the online portal


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Buy Online Intel Xeon E3 1240 V3 3.40 GHz Processor in india.
> for mobo, get an h97 board if they dont have the msi z97 mate.



Thanks.The xeon processors are not very readily available. Maybe ITdepot will give me confirmation by tomorrow whether its available or not.



nomad47 said:


> I saw that Z97 board in MD computers when I visited them. Call them and ask. Sometimes they don't list all products in the online portal



Thanks for the info. I will first check locally tomorrow and whatever products are not available or costlier I will order online.

I have found both intel and msi mumbai distributors contact, I will also call them and ask.
Everything is closed today.

- - - Updated - - -

I was thinking of going for H97 series motherboards instead of H87 . They support both 4th and 5th gen intel processors.
Which is better company for motherboards?
MSI or Gigabyte or ASUS? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 29, 2014)

select one which has a service center near your home.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> select one which has a service center near your home.



All 3 have service center in mumbai I guess. I will just go with anyone which is cheaper

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody knows Shops at Lamington Road? Which are good ones where I can get a good deal? I will be going tomorrow.

If I don't get Xeon processor then I am gonna simply go with i5 4690, I think that will be sufficient for my needs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> All 3 have service center in mumbai I guess. I will just go with anyone which is cheaper
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, it will.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, it will.



Ok I bought few components of my build.
Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 - 16200
ASUS H97 Pro - 9200
Samsung SSD 120 GB 840 EVo - 4900
Corsair Vengeance Ram 4gb x 2 - 5900
Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC - 32000
CM Hyper 212x = 2500

I think I got a pretty good bargain for everything.

Now I am stuck at cabinet. NZXT 410 or 530 is nowhere available online or lamington. Will have to wait for 3 - 4 weeks atleast.

My other choices are Circle Gaming CC 830 or CM HAF 912 with side window or CM scout 2.

Can my graphic card and cpu cooler fit in these cabinets and also whats the best one? Please tell me soon.
Thanks for your help so far


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2014)

CM scout 2


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> CM scout 2



CM Scout 2 is the costliest amongst this list. Cheapest is Circle Gaming. I am really inclined towards circle gaming cos its cheapest and also has good looks.

circle gaming
*techpatrika.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Circle-CC-830-Gaming-Cabinet-Pic1.jpg

haf 912
*n4.sdlcdn.com/imgs/a/i/q/Cooler-Master-HAF-912-Combat-1678235-1-5021b.jpg

scout 2
*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/BbQAAOxyZzlTdK3u/$_12.JPG

Length of my GPU is 305mm
height of my cpu cooler is 158 mm

I think it should fit in all 3 cabinets.

Also Scout 2 is discontinued so if I buy that will there be any problem?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2014)

Its better to go with CM HAF 912 Window.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Have a look at  CM 690 III also.
I don't know the build quality of circle cabinets. Don't just go by looks. You might regret later.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks aren't everything man. Look for quality. I bought the CM 690II advanced 2 years ago. And its still an insanely good cabinet.
The CM690 III is even better. I'd suggest it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 1, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Ok I bought few components of my build.
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 - 16200
> ASUS H97 Pro - 9200
> Samsung SSD 120 GB 840 EVo - 4900
> ...



congrats  those are good prices indeed. 
post pics also.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Looks aren't everything man. Look for quality. I bought the CM 690II advanced 2 years ago. And its still an insanely good cabinet.
> The CM690 III is even better. I'd suggest it.


Yes I too think its better to go for a better reputed brand than a new one.
I searched a lot for NZXT cases but they are in very high demand here. Everybody wants NZXT cabinet lol. Stocks will be replenished in atleast 3 - 4 weeks by July end.



rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  those are good prices indeed.
> post pics also.


Thank you for help

Yepp soon as I complete my build. I saved a lot as compared to online. 1400 rs alone in just the processor cost!!
Around 150rs in GPU and another 1000 in rest of the products.

Still PSU, HDD, Case, Keyboard + Mouse Combo and UPS remaining. 
Couldnt find Seasonic PSU locally!! Everybody keeps Corsair PSU's here

Need an alternative WD Caviar BLUE 1 TB, local dealers told that WD BLUE production has been stopped. I don't know if thats true? Should I go for Seagate Barracuda 1 TB. Am getting it for 3800

Which UPS should I buy?
Cyberpower 1000 VA - 4100 or APC 1.1 KVA - 5500 [ Both are not pure sine wave]

Pure Sine Wave UPS are very costly.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2014)

You can go with corsair if you cannot get hold of seasonic. Corsair provides super duper ultra uber fantastic after sales support. If your psu fails,they will get you a brand new sealed version. I love corsair's after sales support. Cannot speak highly enough about it. 

And yes, online retailers always charge quite a bit more than if you shop around locally. Its all a matter of convenience ~ cost. 

And you can order wd blue from flipkart. Even I could not find WD blue locally. It seems they only stock green and black drives.
So I ordered on flipkart and just got mine from flipkart 2-3 days ago. Tested it thoroughly after it arrived. Its a good drive.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jripper said:


> You can go with corsair if you cannot get hold of seasonic. Corsair provides super duper ultra uber fantastic after sales support. If your psu fails,they will get you a brand new sealed version. I love corsair's after sales support. Cannot speak highly enough about it.
> 
> And yes, online retailers always charge quite a bit more than if you shop around locally. Its all a matter of convenience ~ cost.
> 
> ...


I too have heard about good after sales support for corsair. But have heard that seasonic has the best PSU's. I will check out if I can find any good equivalent to Seasonic 650 W in Corsair at a good cost or else I will get seasonic Online.

For WD Blue, Flipkart sellers don't deliver to my Pin code which is strange cos they deliver to a pincode about 30 mins apart lol. So I will have to check elsewhere. Amazon has it but I don't have much faith on amazon. Last time I ordered from Amazon the courier guy happily delivered to some flat in next building lol!! Fortunately that lady called me back and gave it to me.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 2, 2014)

Corsair GS series is fine but stay away from VS


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2014)

If OP has not purchased the CPU yet you guys do know that 4790k is here right? Wouldn't that be a better option that the Xeon posted?

Buy Online Intel Core i7-4790K CPU Processor in India

Buy Online Intel Core I7-4790K 4.0 GHz Processor in india


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> If OP has not purchased the CPU yet you guys do know that 4790k is here right? Wouldn't that be a better option that the Xeon posted?
> 
> Buy Online Intel Core i7-4790K CPU Processor in India
> 
> Buy Online Intel Core I7-4790K 4.0 GHz Processor in india



 It is better and also 8k costlier. So let's say Xeon is a cost performance optimizer.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 2, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I too have heard about good after sales support for corsair. But have heard that seasonic has the best PSU's. I will check out if I can find any good equivalent to Seasonic 650 W in Corsair at a good cost or else I will get seasonic Online.
> 
> For WD Blue, Flipkart sellers don't deliver to my Pin code which is strange cos they deliver to a pincode about 30 mins apart lol. So I will have to check elsewhere. Amazon has it but I don't have much faith on amazon. Last time I ordered from Amazon the courier guy happily delivered to some flat in next building lol!! Fortunately that lady called me back and gave it to me.



give pin number of your nearest courier office. when they call you, tell them that you will collect item from their office.this way you can buy from flipkart.

- - - Updated - - -



sniperz1 said:


> Couldnt find Seasonic PSU locally!! Everybody keeps Corsair PSU's here
> 
> Need an alternative WD Caviar BLUE 1 TB, local dealers told that WD BLUE production has been stopped. I don't know if thats true? Should I go for Seagate Barracuda 1 TB. Am getting it for 3800
> 
> ...



get apc 1100va ups. for hdd, stick to online store.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I too have heard about good after sales support for corsair. But have heard that seasonic has the best PSU's. I will check out if I can find any good equivalent to Seasonic 650 W in Corsair at a good cost or else I will get seasonic Online.



Well most of corsair's psu's are seasonic OEM's anyway 
And yes, stay away from the VS series if you choose to go with corsair.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Well most of corsair's psu's are* seasonic* OEM's anyway
> And yes, stay away from the VS series if you choose to go with corsair.



it was in the past. vx series gone, tx series gone,hx series gone, ax series gone


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> If OP has not purchased the CPU yet you guys do know that 4790k is here right? Wouldn't that be a better option that the Xeon posted?
> 
> Buy Online Intel Core i7-4790K CPU Processor in India
> 
> Buy Online Intel Core I7-4790K 4.0 GHz Processor in india



I had plans for buying an I5 but then I was suggested Xeon which performs better than I5 and close to I7 just lacks overclocking capability and also an internal Gpu. So it was good bet for me as I was buying a discrete GPU



rijinpk1 said:


> give pin number of your nearest courier office. when they call you, tell them that you will collect item from their office.this way you can buy from flipkart.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> get apc 1100va ups. for hdd, stick to online store.



Thanks, I will give my friends address probably.
I will probably go with APC UPS. Hopefully it should work with my system.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> It is better and also 8k costlier. So let's say Xeon is a cost performance optimizer.


Oh sorry then, I thought the Xeon was around 20k, my mistake. 8k is a lot of money, Xeon FTW in that case surely.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have narrowed down to 2 Models of APC UPS

BR1100CI - IN
OR
BR1000G-IN

Which one is better for me and why? Please suggest

My RIG Config is
Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 - 16200
ASUS H97 Pro - 9200
Samsung SSD 120 GB 840 EVO - 4900
Corsair Vengeance Ram 4gb x 2 - 5900
Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC - 32000
CM Hyper 212x = 2500
CM Scout 2 = 7500
Dell U2414H - 21900,
CM Devastator Combo -3000,
Seasonic S12G 650w - 6900
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3700


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Got my CM Storm Devastator Combo today from flipkart in just 15 hrs . Extremely fast service.
Waiting for PSU, Case and HDD to arrive now. Maybe early next week my build will be completed


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

Post pics and lots of them...


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I want to install windows 8.1 full version legal. From where can I get it? I heard windows offered it at a discount rate to students . Any idea on this?

My cabinet = CM Scout 2 - Cooler Master Gaming » Products: Scout 2 Ghost White
It comes with front and rear fans , total 3.

Should I buy more fans or is this sufficient? Any suggestions?

- - - Updated - - -

Please recommend an affordable headset too with mic.

Also do I need any other stuff to build my PC? Any extra cables or adapters or any stuff? This is my first build


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

you dont need extra accessories. you can buy windows 8.1 online.no idea about how to get discount. i appreciate your intention .
check the current temperature. if it is not good, you can install additional fans.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

dont buy CM Scout 2...longer gpus wont fit without removing hdd cage...if u do so then u will be left with max 3 hdd slots


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you dont need extra accessories. you can buy windows 8.1 online.no idea about how to get discount. i appreciate your intention .
> check the current temperature. if it is not good, you can install additional fans.



Thanks.I will see on what to do about os. 



anirudhasarawgi said:


> dont buy CM Scout 2...longer gpus wont fit without removing hdd cage...if u do so then u will be left with max 3 hdd slots



Yeah I know. I have only 1 SSd and 1 HDD so I am cool with that. Besides that I really liked the case so I went ahead with it.


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2014)

Windows 8.1 Pro Student - Microsoft Store India Online Store


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Thanks.I will see on what to do about os.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. I have only 1 SSd and 1 HDD so I am cool with that. Besides that I really liked the case so I went ahead with it.



ok.. but i have 3 hdd i may face problem


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> ok.. but i have 3 hdd i may face problem



Yeah if you have more than 3 HDD then you may face problem with this case especially if your GPU is very long.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Yeah if you have more than 3 HDD then you may face problem with this case especially if your GPU is very long.



will asus gtx 780 ti dc2oc fit in it with 3hdd + 1 ssd ?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> will asus gtx 780 ti dc2oc fit in it with 3hdd + 1 ssd ?




asus gtx 780 ti dc2oc dimensions = 11.3 " x 5.8 " x 1.6 " Inch

CM Scout 2 Maximum Compatibility	VGA card length: 
287mm / 11.3 inch (with HDD cage); 
399mm / 15.7 inch (without HDD cage)

CPU cooler height: 162mm / 6.4 inch

It might even fit without the need to remove hard drive cage but it will surely fit after removing it


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> asus gtx 780 ti dc2oc dimensions = 11.3 " x 5.8 " x 1.6 " Inch
> 
> CM Scout 2 Maximum Compatibility	VGA card length:
> 287mm / 11.3 inch (with HDD cage);
> ...



hoping the upcoming gtx 880 may be smaller in length


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> hoping the upcoming gtx 880 may be smaller in length



Maybe or maybe not. You can always go for another cases unless you want a case with handle.
My first preference was NZXT 410/530 in white but I couldn't get it anywhere so I went for this in ghost white colour.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Maybe or maybe not. You can always go for another cases unless you want a case with handle.
> My first preference was NZXT 410/530 in white but I couldn't get it anywhere so I went for this in ghost white colour.



my 1st choice was corsair 500r but its not available

buying cabinet online , is it risky ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> my 1st choice was corsair 500r but its not available
> 
> buying cabinet online , is it risky ?



always inquire about shipping charges. also cases may get damaged during transit. it is better if you can find them locally especially the expensive ones.
if you are looking for a new case, have a look at CM 690 III which has plenty of room.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 5, 2014)

If you buy online buy from Snapdeal etc. I bought my phantom 410 from Snapdeal. Seller was primeabgd. Now here is deal. They were charging 1200 bucks for shipping it to me if I bought it from their online portal. But when I bought from Snapdeal, Snapdeal handled the shipping and it was free. Although it costed 200 bucks more than their online portal.
And the packing was commendable. With extra padding and all


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

thanks guys
 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], it looks that you buy alot of stuff online.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> my 1st choice was corsair 500r but its not available
> 
> buying cabinet online , is it risky ?



Buy Online Corsair Carbide Series 500R Arctic White Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case in India

Which city are you from? You can try local dealers and see whats available and whats coming.
NZXT cases will come ~ 20th July, so incase you want them. Just call primeabgb on 20th or before and have one reserved for you. It sells out very fast


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> thanks guys
> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], it looks that you buy alot of stuff online.



Yes I do that. In fact I buy almost everything online, except when I get better deal locally


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Buy Online Corsair Carbide Series 500R Arctic White Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case in India
> 
> Which city are you from? You can try local dealers and see whats available and whats coming.
> NZXT cases will come ~ 20th July, so incase you want them. Just call primeabgb on 20th or before and have one reserved for you. It sells out very fast



I am from Guwahati.  



nomad47 said:


> Yes I do that. In fact I buy almost everything online, except when I get better deal locally



which sites you use ? locally r u getting high prices ?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> I am from Guwahati.
> 
> 
> 
> which sites you use ? locally r u getting high prices ?



Buy Online Corsair Carbide Series 500R Black Steel structure with molded ABS plastic accent pieces ATX Mid Tower Computer Case in India

Check this out black colour. But call them first before you order. They may or may not have it.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 5, 2014)

For computer components online prices seldom beat the Kolkata street prices. I bought my entire rig from Kolkata. I buy from Flipkart and Snapdeal primarily. Bought a single item from Prime. BTW am from Assam too

I think you should open a new thread. This is err somewhat hijacking the original thread.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 5, 2014)

get dual screen....I recommend to everyone to get dual screen...! 
multitasking so so easy.. 

game on 1 screen
the other for chat, info, stats, videos.. recording.. streaming.. all stuff 
that data gives v.good competitive edge 

I myself have 4 screens at work. though 3 different machines.. but networked to work as one.. plus 100s of VMs doing all kinds of different tasks.. 
2 at home.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 5, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> For computer components online prices seldom beat the Kolkata street prices. I bought my entire rig from Kolkata. I buy from Flipkart and Snapdeal primarily. Bought a single item from Prime. BTW am from Assam too
> 
> I think you should open a new thread. This is err somewhat hijacking the original thread.



I agree i shud start new thread but asking last question now. u got from md computers, kolkata ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 5, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> I agree i shud start new thread but asking last question now. u got from md computers, kolkata ?



Yep except my current cabinet


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 6, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> get dual screen....I recommend to everyone to get dual screen...!
> multitasking so so easy..
> 
> game on 1 screen
> ...



Nice. I am planning to add another one in a couple of months. Have that in mind.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys please suggest me some budget headset with mic preferably in white to go with my cabinet colour.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Today I received my cabinet from itdepot. Took just 4 days from chennai and I chose the cheapest dtdc lite surface for it lol. It was very heavily packaged with several layers of bubble plastic.

My build will come alive in 2 days or so


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Today I received my cabinet from itdepot. Took just 4 days from chennai and I chose the cheapest dtdc lite surface for it lol. It was very heavily packaged with several layers of bubble plastic.
> 
> My build will come alive in 2 days or so



pics awaited


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> pics awaited



Yepp sure. Right now I have everything stuffed in cartons.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 9, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Today I received my cabinet from itdepot. Took just 4 days from chennai and I chose the cheapest dtdc lite surface for it lol. It was very heavily packaged with several layers of bubble plastic.
> 
> My build will come alive in 2 days or so



where you from ? can you show me the packing as I am thinking of buying from theitwares.com corsair 500r


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 9, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> where you from ? can you show me the packing as I am thinking of buying from theitwares.com corsair 500r



I am from mumbai. I purchased from India's First IT Online Shopping Store [chennai based] and you are talking about theitwares.com  [mumbai based]. Both are different sites. Call itwares and see if its available or not and which courier company will they use and how soon will they dispatch?
Sometimes they might not have the product in stock although it shows instock on their site.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys a teaser for you all. Its still in work. I am too tired today . Have ordered a couple of led fans to show off lol. More pics coming soon.

*i.imgur.com/j6ft911.jpg

------
Need some more advise.
I hear noise coming from psu but initially when the assembler did it, it wasnt there. I worked on cable management a bit and plugged in hd audio and speaker[4 pin stuff]. Thats only additional stuff I plugged in which he forgot. Whats stuff should I check?
Another thing is when I plugged in my external dvd writer cpu went off lol. Thankfully after 5 mins it turned on again. For 5 mins I wasnt able to turn my cpu on. I could see a green light on motherboard but nothing else worked. What could have caused it?

So any clues on whats going on?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 11, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Hey guys a teaser for you all. Its still in work. I am too tired today . Have ordered a couple of led fans to show off lol. More pics coming soon.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/j6ft911.jpg
> 
> ...



Try reassembling the PC. Could be too tight motherboard bolts causing short circuit.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try reassembling the PC. Could be too tight motherboard bolts causing short circuit.



Yepp ok thanks. I will crosscheck and double check all the connections and get back.


----------

